# Looking for advice on buying a Gyuto in Tokyo.



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi all!

So, I have a friend travelling to Tokyo and looks like I'll manage to convince him on getting me a knife 

I would like some advice on brands or makers, and places to get it.

I don't want or need the most expensive one, but one I feel was worth the effort from my friend of carrying it halfway around the world.

Also, extra points if I can pay for it online and just get my friend to pick it up or get it delivered to his airbnb, since he's not into cooking and probably won't be all that excited to walk around a knife market.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm not an expert but from what I've read, ordering online (even from Japan) would defeat the point of getting one from there. Generally speaking, they're cheaper to buy directly from there than from a shop outside or online diue to the lack of distribution abroad. And since these are the prices we're used to, Japanese sites will jack up the prices too. This difference is much more significant with smaller makers as well, more than the big names like masamoto or misono (but you'll still get a small difference there, too)
For the smaller brands and makers, some who don't even sell knives online or outside of Japan, you're going to have to physically look for them. There's a lot of articles about the Knife Market in Tokyo. The street is called Kappabashi-dori or just Kappabashi. It's almost exclusively cutlery and kitchen supply stores. Read up on different stores and hidden gems, I can't help with specifics I'm afraid.


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

aliphares said:


> I'm not an expert but from what I've read, ordering online (even from Japan) would defeat the point of getting one from there. Generally speaking, they're cheaper to buy directly from there than from a shop outside or online diue to the lack of distribution abroad. And since these are the prices we're used to, Japanese sites will jack up the prices too. This difference is much more significant with smaller makers as well, more than the big names like masamoto or misono (but you'll still get a small difference there, too)
> For the smaller brands and makers, some who don't even sell knives online or outside of Japan, you're going to have to physically look for them. There's a lot of articles about the Knife Market in Tokyo. The street is called Kappabashi-dori or just Kappabashi. It's almost exclusively cutlery and kitchen supply stores. Read up on different stores and hidden gems, I can't help with specifics I'm afraid.


Thanks a lot! Giving the name of the street and the advice on going in person it's a huge help!

I'll talk to my friend and see if he's willing to do that.

Also I just noticed my mom is going to the UK for a couple of months so another option is to get a cool handmade European knife. I follow a couple awesome knivesmiths on Instagram.


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

brulo said:


> Thanks a lot! Giving the name of the street and the advice on going in person it's a huge help!
> 
> I'll talk to my friend and see if he's willing to do that.
> 
> Also I just noticed my mom is going to the UK for a couple of months so another option is to get a cool handmade European knife. I follow a couple awesome knivesmiths on Instagram.


Customs knives are always fun haha. And sure anytime, the only reason I know the name is I did all of this research myself before, my friend is going to Tokyo at the end of the month ironically, so I'm slowly teaching him knife basics so I might be able to get him to bug me something good


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

aliphares said:


> Customs knives are always fun haha. And sure anytime, the only reason I know the name is I did all of this research myself before, my friend is going to Tokyo at the end of the month ironically, so I'm slowly teaching him knife basics so I might be able to get him to bug me something good


Well I just found d out there's two main sellers for knives there, I'm contacting both for prices. I'll let you know!


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

brulo said:


> Well I just found d out there's two main sellers for knives there, I'm contacting both for prices. I'll let you know!


Please do


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

aliphares said:


> Please do


Good news!

According to this article https://savvytokyo.com/knife-shopping-in-kappabashi/ looks like the two main sellers for artisan blades are called Kamaasa and Kamata.

I'm currently in talks with both. Their websites kinda suck but via Facebook chat I'm talking with a Kamaasa representative that kindly asked me a lot of questions like if I'm right or left handed, if I prefer carbon or stainless, preferred length and such, in order to send me pictures.

On the other hand the Kamata place sent me this link to their eshop that it's under construction but have some cool things in stock! http://kamata-knife.xsrv.jp/index.p...ucts.search&sl=en&features_hash=16-144_17-137

I'm totally astonished on how accesible are those blade considering they are artisan made! I was hoping for something ranging thousand of dollars and we are talking in the range of hundreds!

Sadly the store doesn't have that many technical information but I guess all their products are, at least, better than anything I could get here in Argentina.

Hope this info helps!


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

brulo said:


> Good news!
> 
> According to this article https://savvytokyo.com/knife-shopping-in-kappabashi/ looks like the two main sellers for artisan blades are called Kamaasa and Kamata.
> 
> ...


That's really awesome! Thanks a lot man, I could use that, maybe pin down my choice and have my friend get it. I live in Lebanon it sucks here too 
Goodluck with your search


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not impressed with these sellers. Look here and make your query.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...shopping-in-Japan?highlight=shopping+in+tokyo


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

rick alan said:


> I'm not impressed with these sellers. Look here and make your query.
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...shopping-in-Japan?highlight=shopping+in+tokyo


Thanks for the info. I'll take a look!

Getting back to my contact with the other sellers, Kama Asa has just replied in an incredibly extensive response to ALL my questions, along with photos of 35 knives explaining things about all of them, specifying the artisan behind each one, giving advice. Really an outstanding a extensive response, clearly a sleek of service I'm not used to receive here in my country, and more of we consider we are chatting online.

I really think this guy deserves I buy something from him haha!

Now I need to analyze all those options.


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

brulo said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll take a look!
> 
> Getting back to my contact with the other sellers, Kama Asa has just replied in an incredibly extensive response to ALL my questions, along with photos of 35 knives explaining things about all of them, specifying the artisan behind each one, giving advice. Really an outstanding a extensive response, clearly a sleek of service I'm not used to receive here in my country, and more of we consider we are chatting online.
> 
> ...


Any chance you can forward me that email?


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

aliphares said:


> Any chance you can forward me that email?


Sure! Send me the address and I'll send. We can also discuss the models hahaa


----------



## Kirin (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello there, i would like to receive the email also.


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

Everyone interested just hit me a PM with the email and I'll forward the entire convo.

It's a chat but all the info is pretty clear, the guy has a perfect English and signs as Jeremy, there's a high chance he's American haha


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey there!

Just a head's up for anyone interested.

I've finally ordered a set from the Kamaasa store.










Those 4 knives with custom engraving, bamboo covers for the first three and a wetstone for less than 500usd.

Take in consideration you would probably get just 1 GOOD knife for that price here in Argentina.

Can wait for my friend to come back and have those babies in my hands


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

They appear to have nice thin grinds, who makes them?


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

rick alan said:


> They appear to have nice thin grinds, who makes them?


The first three are 33 layers steel made by Mr. Yasuda. The last one is a single piece with a hammered pattern made by the Seto Hamono company. All from Seki city which seems to be one of the main cities when comes to knives making.

Sadly I couldn't try them before buying (for balance and grip) but I have high expectations!

Also the gyuto and santoku are right handed. They are beveled on both sides but more on one than the other.


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

Congrats man! They look really good. My friend's on his way to Japan right now 
I'll keep you posted


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

aliphares said:


> Congrats man! They look really good. My friend's on his way to Japan right now
> I'll keep you posted


Awesome! Hope you can get some too!


----------

